# Seat belt winder loose - 88 Z31



## ddigital99 (May 3, 2005)

I was wondering if anyone knew what to do when your seatbelt winder doesn't reel your seatbelt in anymore. I looked on Ebay, but i'm not sure what keywords to use. 

thanks in advance fellas,


D


----------



## ddigital99 (May 3, 2005)

ddigital99 said:


> I was wondering if anyone knew what to do when your seatbelt winder doesn't reel your seatbelt in anymore. I looked on Ebay, but i'm not sure what keywords to use.
> 
> thanks in advance fellas,
> 
> ...


Bump. 

Anyone?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

"seatbelt retractor spring" might be a good place to start. That's all it is, a spring that winds up as you pull the belt out. Yours may be broken or just weak from age. The ones in my 85 were pretty strong.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

I just used "Nissan seatbelt" as a search and came up with only a few items. Newer Z and 240, mostly.


----------

